# Bad tire



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Wish that you had a picture of that. 

Those weights are difficult to get wrong. 

Anyway get the wheel rebalanced soon, or you can have a difficult ride, with vibration, premature wear of the tire, and maybe failure of the tire before it's time. 

ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If the weight was on wrong - why didn't he offer to re balance the tire correctly?


How old is the tire? hit any curbs or potholes?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Maybe I am just jaded, but people in Kentucky would drive to California on this tire and never think twice.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Whoa.


Bigplanz said:


> Maybe I am just jaded, but people in Kentucky would drive to California on this tire and never think twice.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll assume the best. :smile:Maybe he did re-balance and install the weight correctly.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> We Got ready Saturday to drive 18 hrs straight home.
> 
> Dashboard low tire icon came on. Everyplace was closing at noon plus they had a one hr wait.
> 
> ...


I've had problems with my tire icon. Do you have an instrument cluster on your dash? Not that I know anything about this Just curious. My cluster is messed up & the tire air icon is always on. Tire ok.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

9


ChuckTin said:


> Whoa.


Saw that at a local bar last Saturday afternoon. Had to take a picture. It was on the front of the car too. Bonus points!

Since the wear pattern is even, the car obviously doesn't need a front end alignment.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I think the TPS systems are for people who are too lazy to simply check their tires regularly. They can be full of problems and some of the wheel sensors can be pricey. The icon on my truck would come on randomly, sometimes stready, sometimes flashing then go off on its own. Many manufacturers have dropped the system - our 2017 SUV doesn't have it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

It was a 2012 RAV. Would have been nicer if Icon showed which tire. My daughter has a good tire guage. Some garages on the phone said it could be bad Icon on dash. The tires are about ready to be replaced.

Thanks for the reminder. I'll take it in to get it balanced soon. 

She was anxious to hit the road an Walmart was busy. I take her car in when it needs anything. Can't remember how long ago tires were rotated or balanced, but its been a long time. Since its been fine until now we probably did hit a curb or pothole to knock the balance weigh.

If theres a nail anywhere shes the one who runs over it. Three lots near us are cleared an being built on. I'm afraid of nails so I'm not driving past them while construction is going on. 

Driving thru West Virginia and the mountains its a long, long way between gas stations an a lot don't have a service garage. We were lucky. She does carry an air pump you plug into a cigarette lighter.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, Buy a real tire pressure gauge.
#2, Dash shows low pressure, check it, if it's low just add some air, any service station I've ever been to would let me use there hose to add air at no charge.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I've had problems with my tire icon. Do you have an instrument cluster on your dash? Not that I know anything about this Just curious. My cluster is messed up & the tire air icon is always on. Tire ok.


In each tire there is a little sensor, and transmitter that sends a signal to the "brain", that the pressure is off, and also if the transmitter battery is dead, or even if they are not calibrated with the receiver. 

So your problem could be a dead battery in the tire, or not calibrated, or something simple. 

Any tire store should have a calibration device on hand, and most will do it free, at least here they do. 

Then if the indicator light shuts down, you are good to go.

Next is to change the battery, which costs, because they need to dismount the tire take the battery out, replace, mount the tire, balance it, put it back on. 


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> In each tire there is a little sensor, and transmitter that sends a signal to the "brain", that the pressure is off, and also if the transmitter battery is dead, or even if they are not calibrated with the receiver.
> 
> So your problem could be a dead battery in the tire, or not calibrated, or something simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> de-nagorg said:
> 
> 
> > In each tire there is a little sensor, and transmitter that sends a signal to the "brain", that the pressure is off, and also if the transmitter battery is dead, or even if they are not calibrated with the receiver.
> ...


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> I think the TPS systems are for people who are too lazy to simply check their tires regularly. They can be full of problems and some of the wheel sensors can be pricey. The icon on my truck would come on randomly, sometimes stready, sometimes flashing then go off on its own. Many manufacturers have dropped the system - our 2017 SUV doesn't have it.



I'm not fond of the TPS system either. I've always been able to tell the difference of a few pounds in any tire from behind the steering wheel although not as easily as I could when I was younger. I don't know if it's the new cars or me.


I dislike the system in my 2010 Jeep. The light comes on if any one tire gets down to 32 lbs, it doesn't say which tire. My wife's new Nissan gives the tire pressure for each tire. I could learn to like her TPS system although over all I think it adds an unnecessary cost to the vehicle.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

lenaitch said:


> I think the TPS systems are for people who are too lazy to simply check their tires regularly.



Not really, unless you plan on checking your tire pressure on a daily or hourly basis. If you get a nail in your tire, it can take a day or longer for the tire to go totally flat. TPS can warn you from heading out on that highway trip when you only have 8 psi in one tire, and slowly decreasing from there. You won't necessarily notice the change in handling with the air pressure that low. But preventing a blowout can be a life-saver.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Sometimes. if the spare tire is low, the light on the dash will react.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Depends on the vehicle, while each tire valve has a sensor, most vehicles don't have the sending unit to show the spare.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

I got a set of snow tires and rims a while ago. They wanted $150 for the sensors plus I would have to spend $75 to have a dealer program them into ECM. 

I skipped the sensors and just ignore the tire pressure light on the dash in the winter.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Mark, I have already run into two people who couldn't understand why the light was still on the dash & all the tires were full. The spare was the answer.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

mark sr said:


> I'm not fond of the TPS system either. I've always been able to tell the difference of a few pounds in any tire from behind the steering wheel although not as easily as I could when I was younger. I don't know if it's the new cars or me.
> 
> 
> I dislike the system in my 2010 Jeep. The light comes on if any one tire gets down to 32 lbs, it doesn't say which tire. My wife's new Nissan gives the tire pressure for each tire. I could learn to like her TPS system although over all I think it adds an unnecessary cost to the vehicle.


They were made a requirement after the Explorer Firestone debacle. Low profile tires are especially vulnerable to tire pressure related catastrophic failure.

Just buy a decent pressure guage, check the pressure and if it is in spec, drive on!


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Guap0_ said:


> Mark, I have already run into two people who couldn't understand why the light was still on the dash & all the tires were full. The spare was the answer.



I have ran into that. They been to 3 shops and I found it. Pays to scan it.
:vs_cool:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The spare on my jeep isn't included in the TPS. I can take it off and set it in front of the barn and it won't set off the TPS. My wife's previous Altima was the same way [baby spare] I don't know about her new Maxima.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You guys are all talking about direct TPMS (using sensor inside tire)

There is another system out there called indirect TPMS. It uses the ABS wheel sensors to monitor the revolutions of each tire. The low pressure tire will be turning faster than the full pressure tires. 

The indirect system can be thrown off by uneven tire wear or by installing a different sized tire. 

Most indirect TPMS have a RESET button for recalibrating the system. A reset is typically required after adding air to a low tire, after changing or servicing a tire, or after rotating the tires on a vehicle.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bigplanz said:


> Maybe I am just jaded, but people in Kentucky would drive to California on this tire and never think twice.


That tire looks like ones that I used to call maypops. 

May pop any moment, that is. :biggrin2:

I sure hope that it don't pop when the driver is inebriated, and unable to respond quickly enough to control the vehicle. 

ED


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Oso954 said:


> You guys are all talking about direct TPMS (using sensor inside tire)
> 
> There is another system out there called indirect TPMS. It uses the ABS wheel sensors to monitor the revolutions of each tire. The low pressure tire will be turning faster than the full pressure tires.
> 
> ...


My 2000 Buick regal had that type of system.:vs_cool:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I check the tires the old fashion way.

Give 'em a good look.

If they look a little slack grab the tire gauge.

If I check one I check them all.

They get what's on the tire, it's the manufacturers recommendation for the best all around performance.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

ron45 said:


> I check the tires the old fashion way.
> 
> Give 'em a good look.
> 
> ...



I thought that was the maximum inflation stamped on the tire. I usually inflate to the vehicle's door plate.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Guap0_ said:


> Sometimes. if the spare tire is low, the light on the dash will react.



I never considered the spare in the equation. It may not apply to all makes but good to know! Tnx


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> I thought that was the maximum inflation stamped on the tire. I usually inflate to the vehicle's door plate.



That isn't always enough to get max tire wear. I generally go a couple of pounds over what's stated on the door. If I notice extra wear on the sides I'll air it up some more. If they are over inflated you'd get more wear down the middle. Maybe I'm just cheap but I like for my tires to be worn out evenly when it's time for new ones.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Black tape has worked on every tire light I've had that gave me a hard time.
:smile:


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

Just curious, has anyone seen a pressure stamped on a tire or on door decal that differed from 32psi? My experience it's either 32 or it jumps to something like 80 for large vehicles .


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't recall specific vehicles but I've owned several in the past that called for air pressures in the high 20s


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SPS-1 said:


> Not really, unless you plan on checking your tire pressure on a daily or hourly basis. If you get a nail in your tire, it can take a day or longer for the tire to go totally flat. TPS can warn you from heading out on that highway trip when you only have 8 psi in one tire, and slowly decreasing from there. You won't necessarily notice the change in handling with the air pressure that low. But preventing a blowout can be a life-saver.



I used to just drive until the car swerved, when I was younger, since I had a good history with flat tires; even when it blew, I could get off the freeway. But, since that enormous fire in No. Calif was caused by people driving on rims, I think I'll be more careful . Good history doesn't mean bad things can't happen.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oso954 said:


> You guys are all talking about direct TPMS (using sensor inside tire)
> 
> There is another system out there called indirect TPMS. It uses the ABS wheel sensors to monitor the revolutions of each tire. The low pressure tire will be turning faster than the full pressure tires.
> 
> ...



Yes, one mechanic said he couldn't reset it after a smog check that included a required tire pressure reading. I've had 2 oil changes ++, a smog check & a tire store who found a nail in a flat in the last 1 & 1/2 yrs. I would hope someone would have tried to problem solve it. The dealership where I bought it, also, but, I don't trust them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Possibly this vid will help you, OR will it?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Possibly this vid will help you, OR will it?
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/MIvbFgrH0IQ


Good video but......

You have to assume that all the maintenance was done.

For tires like the ones in the video etc.. 

Rotation is extremely important.

I had Mickey Thompson Baja MTZ Radial Traditional Light Truck Tire on my jeep and they liked to be rotated every 2500 - 3000 miles. They also for "" According to the tire placard, at maximum load, the tire pressure should be 50 psi in the front and 60 psi in the back. When you locate that tire at those pressures on the load inflation chart, the rated loads are 2,205 lbs. and 2,469 lbs. The proposed new tires are 285/70R x 17D Mickey Thompson MTX Load Range D tires.""










https://www.quadratec.com/p/mickey-...MIvZDm9aa63QIVWFmGCh1FLQ5OEAQYBCABEgLrbfD_BwE

The ones I had also called for 50 lbs. 

When changing tire size it's a good idea to make sure your equipment can handle the extra and get a front end alignment.


----------

